# Immune Issues and over 40



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Dear all,

About to embark on 2nd IVF attempt reluctantly as I don't know if we are a bit mad persuing this at all. I had on IVF attempt in March 2008 and got 3 blasts. Was unable to proceed with transfer due to complications. I had two laparoscopies subsequently and found out that I had endometriosis grade 2-3. Did FET in Jan two blasts transferred BFN (as on Heparin and Steroids) Did chicago tests and NK cells are 45.6%...recommended that I take either intralipids or IVIG.

My question is: Is there anyone out there over 40 that has been successful with IVIG treatment or intralipids. We have one frozen embryo left also.

Any comments welcome.

Mozart

[color=pink]DH 38 me 42
Married 06 TTC 3 years
DH: Motility and morphology issues
March 08 ICSI 3 blasts frozen
July 08: Lap Grade 2-3 Endo....no treatment
Oct 08: Lap Endo removed
CD4-CD8 issues Heparin and Steroids taken
Feb 09: FET 2 blasts transferred BFN
March 09: Chicago tests NK 45.6
Apr 09: DR starting stimms 30.04[/color]


----------



## KatieKat (Aug 1, 2007)

I also have immune issues, I did a fresh IVF, egg collection was just a couple of weeks before my 43rd birthday and had IVIG as I'd previously misscarried twins (both stopped growing at almost exactly the same time)when I just had prednisolone. 
I got a positive test and made it through to 11.5 weeks before miscarrying so not a propoer success story - I'm convinced the IVIG helped (I had 2 lots) and think if I hadn't had it I would always wonder what if? 
I have some frosties and may do another fresh cycle and will definately have IVIG or intralipids assuming my levels are still high even though it's a lot of extra money to find. It was losing the twins that convinced me as apparently it's very unusual to lose both at the same time.
Good luck

Katiekat


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

KatieKat,

Thanks for the reply you are very brave. We are doing this one more cycle and then I'm calling it a day!! Been to the clinic today starting stimms tomorrow, have now to take prednisolone, clexane, baby aspirin, Folic acid 5mgs, Vitamin B complex and will go for intralipid over IVIG...(cost and blood product issue), Basically throwing the hat at it. If we are not lucky enough we'll adopt or buy a villa in Spain. Feeling a bit sorry for myself to be honest...life is never boring!!!

Thanks again for your words of encouragement hope that you have success.

Mozart


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Katiekat and Mozart,

Hope you don't mind me butting in. I also lost twins at the same time and have since been diagnosed with immune issues. To overcome this my RE has been injecting me for the past few months with white blood cells from my husband. It all sounds a bit science fiction to me but I will take the professional opinions on board as it is unusual to lose twins at the same time. MY RE is now satisfied with my blood count and I started IVf treatment yesterday and had my first injection. I am hopeful even though I recently celebrated my 44th birthday. Good luck to both of you. Hope your future treatments will be very successful. Best wishes, Raphael


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Raphael,

How devastating for you to loose twins like that. Hope that the next treatment works for you, the very very best of luck. 

Mozart


----------



## raphael (Jan 25, 2009)

Thank you Mozart, it was devastating. I can honestly say it is the worst thing I have ever been through. I thought at the time I would never get over it. However, time does heal even though we don't forget. We just learn to live with it. However, I am full of hope for the future. I am sure that one way or another we will all find our happiness and achieve our dreams. Good luck! Raphael xx


----------



## Quest (Apr 30, 2009)

Mozart,
Good Luck with this cycle- hope the immune meds do the trick for you. I did not have intralipids or IVIG however just wanted to share my recent cycle with you. IVF number 7 (first time I have got to ET stage with immune meds) and I am 9 weeks pregnant.
Hoping we will be over 40 immune-mums-to-be together 
Quest x


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Quest,

Thanks a mill for the positive message and I hope that all goes well for you. I'm awake early due to the steroids!! We've decided that this is our last attempt so I am taking whatever might assist. 

Look after yourself. Fingers crossed that all goes well.  

Mozart


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

mozart if you are awake because of the steroids....... did you know that you have to take them first thing in the morning, because they are known to keep you awake?


----------



## Andante (Jan 26, 2009)

Tinkelbunny,

Yeah know about taking steroids early in am but still having difficulty sleeping. On day 10 of stimms feeling bloated and look like a pin cushion!! 
Thanks for your advise, hope all's well with you.

Mozart


----------



## Tinkelbunny (Jan 9, 2009)

i've started Proginova so am on my way now. fly out for my FET on Thursday...pray it works. also feel bloated and puffy .....not looking forward to being on these drugs for the next couple of weeks. am so not looking forward to the progesterone jabs they hurt like hell...i've been luck to have been reasonably jab free this time only started jabbing buseralin last week when the spray ran out.

good luck xxx


----------

